# breeding lutino and normal grey cockatiels



## luffy3001

if i mate a lutino cockatiel and a normal grey what is the chance that the babies will become lutino


----------



## Jenny10

in order to get any lutino babies the male would have to be lutino or split to lutino, if the female is a lutino and the male a normal grey then you will get all grey babies, but the grey males will be split to Lutino, which means they will carry the lutino gene and will themselves be able to produce lutino babies even if partnered back to a normal grey hen, females can only ever be lutino and cannot carry the lutino gene and must get their gene from the dad, and the only way for you to actually have a male that is a visual lutino is if he gets a gene from both parents so you would need to partner a split lutino male to a lutino hen to actualy get a male lutino.


----------



## srtiels

If the lutino is a female, and the grey a male, and neither bird has no known splits, then you would get all grey babies. if you do get any other colors aside from grey such as lutino, cinnamon, and pearl, this would mean the male is carrying these genes. If you get whiteface or pied then this would mean both parents are carrying these genes.

If the male is a lutino and the female a grey you will get lutino daughters and normal grey sons. Any other colors in the clutch would mean the father or pair have hidden splits to other color mutations.


----------



## tielfan

> f the male is a lutino and the female a grey you will get lutino daughters and normal grey sons.


Those normal grey sons will all be split lutino courtesy of dad.



> If the lutino is a female, and the grey a male, and neither bird has no known splits, then you would get all grey babies.


Once again the normal grey sons will all be split lutino, thanks to mom this time.


----------



## Yusuf athar

Jenny10 said:


> in order to get any lutino babies the male would have to be lutino or split to lutino, if the female is a lutino and the male a normal grey then you will get all grey babies, but the grey males will be split to Lutino, which means they will carry the lutino gene and will themselves be able to produce lutino babies even if partnered back to a normal grey hen, females can only ever be lutino and cannot carry the lutino gene and must get their gene from the dad, and the only way for you to actually have a male that is a visual lutino is if he gets a gene from both parents so you would need to partner a split lutino male to a lutino hen to actualy get a male lutino.


I have a male lutino and a female cinnamon
cockteil they laid 3 eggs in the first clutch in ehich 2 were infertile. One chick hatched out of the egg and it is a female grey cockteil .
And now they have laid there second clutch in which t


----------

